# Angeln in Grönland / Kanada



## ef11 (10. November 2010)

Hallo,
wir sind gerade am überlegen wo es nächstes Jahr hingehen soll und haben bei Nordatlantiktours (Kai Witt) Grönland ins Auge gefasst. Geangelt werden soll da auf Schwarzer Heilbutt und gelfeckter Seewolf. Sowie Kanada auf große Thune. Kostet beides ne ganze Stange Geld und hab im Forum nichts gefunden. Deshalb frag ich mal:

War von Euch jemand schon mal mit dem Veranstalter unterwegs? 
War von Euch jemand schon mal (egal mit wem) in einem der beiden Länder zum angeln und wenn ja wie relistisch sind die Chancen so einen Katalogfisch zu fangen?
Wie sind die Lebensbedingungen insbesondere in Grönland?

Besten Dank im Voraus, EF11


----------

